# Cleaning out the garage - old and new Soundstream Ref Amps and more



## RifterAD (Aug 9, 2009)

A couple months ago my newborn came into my world and I traded in my coupe for something more practical (a crewcab truck)…which means I need a completely different system. Now that I've had some free time, I am cleaning out the garage. 

I have a few amps for sale:
Soundstream Reference 4.920 Amp
Soundstream Reference 1.500 Amp
Soundstream Reference 4.400 Amp
Soundstream Reference Class A 10.0
Alpine PDX-5 Amp

I also have a set of KnuKonceptz Ring Terminals (for 1/0 cables) for sale.

Then I also have an Audiopipe Line Driver for sale.

Thanks for looking and Happy Holidays


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Not trying to be a jerk man, but you're BIN is priced 10 bucks less than a brand new one on ebay for the 4 channel. Just trying to help you move it and congrats on the family!


----------



## RifterAD (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, I know about the price point. It is still in great condition and it is an incredible amp. That's just a 'buy it now' price for what I would "like" to sell it for. lol I figured it couldn't hurt to try.  The reserve price is obviously less (more of what it would sell in the classified section here). 

Thanks and Merry Christmas.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE 4.920 and 4.400!!!!!!!! They are great amps (those specific ones!) Got a package price for the original owner Love those amps!


----------



## RifterAD (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Rex! You won't believe how hard it was for me to let these go! I totally forgot to ask, but did you want them back?? 

Here's how I had them setup (this pic is before the top cover was put over the amps with the subwoofer off to the left). The BitOne is under the left plastic section and the carputer is under the right plastic section. 











I absolutely loved them and have been trying to find local friends who would take them just so I could feel better about giving them up. Unfortunately, they aren't into audio like we are. lol 

Anyways, I have been trying for months to figure out how to make these fit in my new truck, but I just can't do it while keeping a sub AND the kids in the back.  Luckily, I put in a JL Audio HD amp into my wife's car a few months back and was pleasantly surprised. Since I was able listened to one of these tiny amps, I was able to reluctantly let go of the SS amps and go for these small footprint JL Audio amps. I still have a couple more things to get for my truck before I can start my new install...but I need to pay off some bills and then save a bit more money before I can really finalize my new system.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Man, no room for a spare???


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

Do I want them???? YES! If I can sell my HRU.4 I will take the two amps back. I need more channels. To anyone looking at these......These are in my top 5 amps of all time. I went from Mcintosh directly to these and if you laid the mcintosh and ref amps on the table and told me to take one, I would pick the ref all day long. If you want to run active and dont have a major processor, these amps have the best internal xovers I have ever come across. I ran a 3way front stage plus sub off the 4.920 and 4.400 and it was incredible (helix 3way). They are big and can get a little warm (what a/b amp doesnt?) but they are the cleanest most powerful amps you can grab for the $$$. 

Nice install by the way! Glad to have you back state side! Hope you have a great holiday with your family, you earned it!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

GREAT amps! I wish I had the cash, congrats on the new born......

Where in the Panhandle, I'm near Mobile grew up in Pcola.

BUMP


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Love the car  Tiny trunk FTW


----------



## RifterAD (Aug 9, 2009)

lol...tell me about it. It was was the smallest trunk that I have ever seen (not including convertibles of course)! That spare definitely had to go otherwise I would have had no trunk at all after all of those amps. lol


----------

